
San Francisco reforms: Police no longer will respond to noncriminal calls - claudeganon
https://www.latimes.com/california/story/2020-06-12/san-francisco-police-reforms-stop-response-noncriminal-calls
======
gnusty_gnurc
Noncriminal could still mean dangerous - no? TBH any news I've seen over the
past several years suggests that San Francisco is a dumpster fire of a city.
Just generally, it's dubious that radical change to a complex system doesn't
have major unintended negative consequences. But given their history this is
perhaps even more true.

------
tehwebguy
What about traffic stops?

